
“Going Dark” - iklos55
https://www.fbi.gov/services/operational-technology/going-dark
======
rubyfan
A couple thoughts come to mind after reading this

1\. Is the FBI ignoring the reality of the state of technology? There are
plenty of non-service provider dependent modes of communication that you just
couldn't compel like you would with CALEA.

2\. You need to extend the intercept mandate to individuals running Tor nodes,
open source technology developers and right on down to the individual using
the technology. To do this our government would need to place strict
regulations on communication technologies and encryption.

3\. Does the FBI have its NSA peers in the executive branch to thank for
abusing warrantless snooping that has triggered the actions of name brand and
niche communication providers alike to implement stronger cryptos? Now they
want our sympathy?

~~~
iklos55
I think the FBI is knowingly leaving the public in the dark about internal
advancements regarding codebreaking and data analysis. But they somehow try to
make a point appealing to the emotional need of security through state
surveillance.

